# Advertisers



## delicja

Does Advertisers translate into Reklamodawcy? Does it sound correctly? If you have a website and you want to indicate the section for advertisers to click on.


----------



## dn88

Well, it does sound correct. You could also say "ogłoszeniodawcy" but I'm not totally sure what you really need. Maybe "ogłoszenia" (advertisements) would do the trick for you.


----------



## delicja

So "reklamodawcy" sounds correct right?


----------



## airys

Yes, it sounds correct. If you mean persons who give advertisements reklamodawcy is  correct


----------



## majlo

http://translate.google.pl/#en|pl|advertiser


----------



## Ben Jamin

delicja said:


> So "reklamodawcy" sounds correct right?


 It dos not sound good to me. Th Advertiser do not give anything, they buy space or time for advertising. I'd translate it as "reklamujący" or "ogłaszający".


----------



## majlo

Hehe, back to normality. I can't agree with the above post whatsoever. Nor can PWN: http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=reklamodawca

I suggest that one takes it with a pinch of salt.  "Reklamujący" or "ogłaszający" sounds ten times worse than "raklamodawcy".


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Hehe, back to normality. I can't agree with the above post whatsoever. Nor can PWN: http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=reklamodawca
> 
> I suggest that one takes it with a pinch of salt.  "Reklamujący" or "ogłaszający" sounds ten times worse than "raklamodawcy".


 You have forgotten to add "in my humble opinion".


----------



## majlo

I haven't. I believe it's assumable that I'm speaking for myself, more especially as it's written plainly in 1st person: "_I_ can't agree...", "_I_ suggest...".


----------

